# Real Life Musicians



## Kahne (Aug 13, 2012)

In contradiction to the glut of music I hear via the television, radio and cinema, I appreciate the way our real life musicians are making an enormous effort and ...
- getting their music out there.
- sharing their sound with the community.
- in the flesh.

I want to illustrate what's possible by sharing the personal stories of those who have found a unique way to create a stage for themselves.

Which has lead me to these questions...
- What sort of training have you had?
- How did you learn to play?
- How did you come to start playing in public?
- What sort of interesting spaces you transformed into a music venue?
- Where do you like play?
- What's the strangest thing you've seen whilst trying to perform?
- What sort of unexpected reactions have you had?
- What sort of music does your audience like?
- What effect does your music have on people?

Real life people, accessible venues and locations, reactions, and interesting events. That's a start...

Your thoughts and feedback would be massively appreciated. I'm hoping to share your story with musicians everywhere.

If not a message via the map, submit your answers to [email address removed]

Regards,
Kahne (Violin)
Founding Director
*Helping musicians collaborate.*


----------

